# What is wrong with Marbury



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*What the F is wrong with Marbury*

Seriously, I had such high hopes for this guy in the offseason. I'm watching this Lakers/Suns game and hes not even looking for his shot most of the time, hes been a good passer but hasnt really demanded the ball to be in his hands. Maybe hes just going half-effort for the preseason? I sure hope so. They need him to step up this year and I'm not even seeing signs of it right now. Hes the most talented PG in the league, but that doesnt always translate into production. Any thoughts?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Keep in mind.... Starbury's come'n off surgery on both ankles over the offseason... He'll be aiight... Let him take his time gettin back his groove IMO... Ha... You know he'll locate his J eventually... Peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say it with me now....

*PRE SEASON Means Nothing*


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Say it with me now....
> 
> *PRE SEASON Means Nothing*


then why is he even playing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> then why is he even playing?


probably to get some rust off. But he doesn't have to be great in the preseason and the fact that he isn't going hard isn't a big deal. He is easing his way back in. It's good for the Suns as Joe Johnson seems to have asserted itself.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> probably to get some rust off. But he doesn't have to be great in the preseason and the fact that he isn't going hard isn't a big deal. He is easing his way back in. It's good for the Suns as Joe Johnson seems to have asserted itself.


I hope so, Marbury is one of my favorites and I hope hes just trying to get the coaching staff a better look at some of the younger players by passing and getting them involved. 

When the season starts, I expect him to look for his offense a lot more, because hes unstoppable.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ok ive been watchin marbury for a while now. And i never used to like him, but heres one thing i noticed. 

He alllllways starts the season slow. Always, check out his stats in phoenix's first 25 games of the season, people were saying it was so wrong to deal kidd. 

But the guy allllllllways turns it up, it just takes him time to find his grove. But he turns like noooo tommorrow, mid way during the season hes all guns, playing like a legend. And he really finishes strong. 

I hope dem ankles are aiight. and amares eye too. hopefully they'll be fine. just give him time.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He isn't being very aggresive on offense in the preseason he is trying to get the other players involved so they have confidence going inot the season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Though he would be averaging like 12 apg if he played his normal minutes.

This is preseason he doesn't look to score because he knows he rather gives someone else the opportunities in the preseason.

Marbury has been consistent for 8 NBA seasons , I wouldn't worry about him.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

There are so many stars playing horrible in the preseason right now.. AI and Kidd (along with Marbury obviously) come to mind. You really have to take the preseason as a time for players to get in actual playing shape and judge how players have recovered from injuries, etc etc.. Best not to overanalyze the stats if you ask me.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

alright, I wasnt over-analyzing stats, I was over-analyzing the actual game I was watching. But yea its just preseason, I just needed some positive reinforcement to convince me that he'll turn it up in the regular season. 

:yes:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Preseason is an anomaly.. I watched one of the Magic's games and T-Mac went about 2-11 in 30 minutes (far worse than any regular season game from 2002 I'm sure) and played horribly.. then the next game he scored 27 points against the Jazz and Harpring (who is a very good defender).. you can expect the same thing from Steph.. the superstars just don't go 100% in preseason.. just the way it is.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think he will be alright he just scored 26 in 30 minutes but had 0 assists he does what he wants.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

14 points on 8 shots, 4 rebounds, 1 assist and the first quarter isn't over.

I am worried about Steph :yes:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 14 points on 8 shots, 4 rebounds, 1 assist and the first quarter isn't over.
> 
> I am worried about Steph :yes:


:clap: Steph is tearing it up... he could get 40, but probaly won't cause it looks like Phoenix is going to blow them out.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I apologize for making this thread. Marbury is amazing.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marbury is just doing fine...


The real question is...

*What is WRONG with Joe Johnson?*

0/9... or 1/10 if you count that tip in dunk...


Penny will take that starting spot immediately.... Seriously, I think J.Johnson has confidence problems... 

And Stoudamire is very active and aggressive driving towards the basket.. I'm still waiting for that "mid range" jump shot he self-admitted he has developed.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Marbury is just doing fine...
> 
> 
> ...



Not confidence problems, it was a fault to think he is something special. What a scrub. Penny with one leg still is more valuable than Joe Johnson!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He actually was 2/11 but the people doing the boxscores screwed up and didn't count it to him on that tip because he hit another leaning jumper.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He actually was 2/11 but the people doing the boxscores screwed up and didn't count it to him on that tip because he hit another leaning jumper.


Umm... thats not that much better either.

In comparison, Penny played what? 20-25 minutes... he scored 6 points... 3/5 3/6... what ever it was.


Joe Johnson, to me, has the advantage when it comes to atheletism... but Penny's "smarts" and intangibles are still more effective.. I'm still hoping Joe Johnson does improve to become a 15+ scorer so he can compliment the trio of Marbury/Amare/Marion... because I still think Penny compliments those guys better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not confidence problems, it was a fault to think he is something special. What a scrub. Penny with one leg still is more valuable than Joe Johnson!


I was wondering when we were going to see the *NO.1 Penny Fan* around here again. Didn't take long did it? You are a piece of work.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm... thats not that much better either.
> ...


What athleticism does Joe posses? I meant the guy is slow and bad for his age when it comes down to athletcisim. And the guy is pathetic he doesnt have the handle to play point night in and night out. Against some match up, yes!!

I dont know what Frank Johnson was thinking, u dont win games based on potential, besides his scouting skills sux! What has Joe Johnson done in a real game which does affect the outcome of the game? LOL, not meaning that he does cause a lot of games in a losing cause! LMAO!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I was wondering when we were going to see the *NO.1 Penny Fan* around here again. Didn't take long did it? You are a piece of work.


I didnt know u are 22, good kid and good mod for the Suns as well.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think it was barkely who made a good point(hard to beleive),he said when marbury scores a lot of points it makes them a lesser team,i like pt guards who can pass the ball,someone can enlighten me on his assists numbers but they have too many scorers there to stand around and watch the pt guard jacking a bunch of shots up,we'll see.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

They need Steph to score. Chuck saying that his scoring hurts them is ludicrous.. He's no center shooting 53%, but Steph is actually an efficient scorer, especially as far as point guards go..

If Amare was a guy you could dump the ball into and let him go to work, I'd agree.. but he's not yet, and other than Shawn no one can consistently create opportunities for themselves when they're given the ball.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare got into early foul trouble and Marion wasn't firing till late second half. Marbury was trying to boost the offense a bit... he did at the start, but Bown was placed on him and it showed, he missed the next 5-6 field goals.


If Amare and Marion can assert themselves early in the game and Amare can somehow avoid foul trouble, Marbury will focus on passing first as they are good options.



lets see their next game...


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> What athleticism does Joe posses? I meant the guy is slow and bad for his age when it comes down to athletcisim. And the guy is pathetic he doesnt have the handle to play point night in and night out. Against some match up, yes!!
> ...


As much as I would like to see Penny starts over him, Joe Johnson isn't that bad of a player. He just doesn't fit in, plain and simple. He's a pretty good athlete and his length will come in handy when guarding opposing two guards but he struggles as a fourth-option in starting lineup. It seems like usually he does his best job when he's the top 2 options. In other words, he needs the ball in his hands to be effective, which is not neccessary a good thing in this Phoenix squad. He needs to assert himself more on passing and moving the ball because he has to realize he's not good enough to crack the top 3. He has to realize he must be a role-player instead of all-star wannabe.

That's why I would like to see him coming off the bench, where he can be a focal point in the 2nd unit. He'll be much more effective in that role.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> As much as I would like to see Penny starts over him, Joe Johnson isn't that bad of a player. He just doesn't fit in, plain and simple. He's a pretty good athlete and his length will come in handy when guarding opposing two guards but he struggles as a fourth-option in starting lineup. It seems like usually he does his best job when he's the top 2 options. In other words, he needs the ball in his hands to be effective, which is not neccessary a good thing in this Phoenix squad. He needs to assert himself more on passing and moving the ball because he has to realize he's not good enough to crack the top 3. He has to realize he must be a role-player instead of all-star wannabe.
> ...



Hey I remeber you, u were the guy who I thought has some knowledge in basketball last year. Depending on how u use the term "effective" I wouldnt want a player is effetcive when he isnt winning games for you. I know Joe is copying Penny games and they both need the tball to be effective, but even at the age and status of Penny right now, he can still make great plays for us to win. But Joe Johnson doesnt have anything to do with the wins and losses, well losses YES. The guy can put up STATS when he has the ball in his hands, I wouldnt call that he is effective with the ball in his hands when his team is not winning when he gets the rock all the time?!?

Another loser example who is so called "effective" with the ball in his hands? Andre Miller? Erand Brand? I actually think Marbuy is also the same kind as well but he is better like he can win a few games but in no way he can land us anything when he has the ball in his hands most of the time.


----------

